# Fursuit jewelry?



## Drakien (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm looking around for somewhere to buy jewelry from, not 14k carrot jewelry but something that is fun and brightly colored. 
Does anyone know a place that sells cheapish costume jewelry? I'm specifically looking to get a set of different colored hoop/loop earrings for more cats ears. To make a rainbow in his ears like sketch below. (i was looking at even getting them LED, but it doesn't seem anyone makes loop LED earring).

-Drakien


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 13, 2010)

You know, you could try to make your own by going and getting blocks of Sculpty of the correct color. In bigger craft stores you can buy them single.

Other than that I don't know of a place so I can't help you there.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 13, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know, you could try to make your own by going and getting blocks of Sculpty of the correct color. In bigger craft stores you can buy them single.
> 
> Other than that I don't know of a place so I can't help you there.


 
This.
In response, you could also cover them in a glaze of some sort to make them more durable and SHINY.  :3


----------



## Bir (Jul 13, 2010)

You can also just buy plastic rings, paint them, and attach them. : 3 That's a total of about... oh, less than $5.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jul 13, 2010)

Big Lots sells really cheap jewelry if there's one near you.  No guarantees on finding a rainbow though.  If you go to a mall half the stores there sell jewelry - hot topic, gadzooks, claire's, icing...


----------



## Furr (Jul 13, 2010)

I would say use _Easy Cast: clear casting epoxy _made by _CASTINâ€™CRAFT_ you should be able to get it at most hobby stores. Itâ€™s a clear acrylic resin which you can pour into molds. They also make different colors which you can add. Depending on how much of the color you add you can make translucent to solid colors. Also you should be able to find jewelry molds which look like the shapes you want to make. Most hobby stores should carry this stuff or you can buy it online.


----------



## Shico (Jul 13, 2010)

shower curtian rings :3


----------



## Deo (Jul 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know, you could try to make your own by going and getting blocks of Sculpty of the correct color. In bigger craft stores you can buy them single.


 
THIS. Or you can modify those bracelet bangle things. Ya know the chunky brightly colored ones? they sell them all over, you just have to look.



Furr said:


> I would say use _Easy Cast: clear casting epoxy _made by _CASTINâ€™CRAFT_ you should be able to get it at most hobby stores. Itâ€™s a clear acrylic resin which you can pour into molds. They also make different colors which you can add. Depending on how much of the color you add you can make translucent to solid colors. Also you should be able to find jewelry molds which look like the shapes you want to make. Most hobby stores should carry this stuff or you can buy it online.



If you use resin you can easily imbed LEDs into the resin. LEDs give off almost no heat so in resin they're safe and they work well.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Glitch said:


> This.
> In response, you could also cover them in a glaze of some sort to make them more durable and SHINY.  :3


 
I know the perfect thing. You can get this stuff called Modge Podge. It's a spreadable plastic polymer that goes on white but dries clear. Sometimes potters sculptors will use it instead of glaze on a sculpture when they don't want to hassle with glaze, but still want a shine on the piece. You can pick up a bottle for like $5.


----------



## MindlessWolfzy (Nov 3, 2013)

Shico said:


> shower curtian rings :3



That's actually pretty smart! I'm gonna try it out.


----------



## Redwarhusky (Nov 19, 2013)

I make custom chainmaille pieces. ... send me a pm


----------

